# Classical Music Fails



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Classical Music Fails
Post them here

I'll start..................


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

TwoPhotons said:


>


A treat for the ear, but probably only if you have Van Gogh's ear for music!! I love the way they all manfully kept going.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Classical Music Fails
> Post them here
> 
> I'll start..................


Just for fun, check the username of the uploader of that video. :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

As an amateur I can fully appreciate the poor performance, and it's certainly not intentional. When playing in an orchestra you think your intonation sounds good, even when it isn't. Players don't play wrong notes or have poor intonation on purpose. 

1) I fell off my chair during a lesson a couple of months ago. I was on the front edge of the chair and leaned forward as I was playing. I lost my balance, the chair went back and I went down on my knees. I saved my violin while smashing my knees on the floor. All was fine, but it was a shock.

2) Three of my strings lost tension 15 minutes before a concert last spring. Good job the last string didn't fall off otherwise the bridge would have collapsed. With the help of the concertmaster I put the three strings on and tuned.

3) I've lost my place reading while performing several times. Though I don't do this anymore as I've become a better player.

4) My section leader didn't have any music to read from once. We were playing a concert with a lot of short pieces. She turned to the last piece of music on her stand seconds before we were to start playing and her music wasn't there. She had to play from memory, and it didn't go well. I didn't give her my music as I needed it, I sat behind her. 

5) During a performance, a fellow violin player's bridge collapsed and all four strings fell off. She sat there and was unable to play. She had to discreetly walk off stage while we continued to play.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I feel sympathy for the performers. They genuinely want to play well for the audience, and I can imagine the humiliation. This is like watching the classical music version of _Funniest Home Videos_, a detestable show that is neither edifying or emotionally constructive.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I dont see the issue, performers are too precious and don't see why they should be given special treatment


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

This might not actually be a fail, but it's definitely a huge mix-up: the concert pianist Maria Joao Pires thought that she was supposed to perform Mozart's A Major piano concerto with the Amsterdam Concertgebou. But she was wrong. She was actually scheduled to perform the D Minor concerto.

She realized her mistake as soon as the orchestra started playing. She gave the conductor a panicked look and told him that she wasn't prepared to play this concerto. "You played it last season, you know it so well," he reassured her as he continued to conduct the orchestra.

She gathered her courage and managed to deliver a stunning performance of the D Minor concerto. But it must have been terrifying for her! Here's a video of the event:


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Almost impossible to watch the whole thing...






Remember; don't drink and sing!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Bettina said:


> This might not actually be a fail, but it's definitely a huge mix-up: the concert pianist Maria Joao Pires thought that she was supposed to perform Mozart's A Major piano concerto with the Amsterdam Concertgebou. But she was wrong. She was actually scheduled to perform the D Minor concerto.
> 
> She realized her mistake as soon as the orchestra started playing. She gave the conductor a panicked look and told him that she wasn't prepared to play this concerto. "You played it last season, you know it so well," he reassured her as he continued to conduct the orchestra.
> 
> She gathered her courage and managed to deliver a stunning performance of the D Minor concerto. But it must have been terrifying for her! Here's a video of the event:


Not quite so extreme, some years back I heard Peter Donohoe give a lovely performance of Beethoven Op.110 when he was supposed to be playing Op.111. He came out after the interval and addressed the audience. "I've just been told I played the wrong sonata. Sorry about that. Here's a Ravel Sonatina by way of apology". Result was a very happy audience.


----------

